# Hyoscyamine sulfate .125 mg tablets



## mmz (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

My doctor prescribed me hyoscyamine to take once a day in the morning since my issues with IBS-D are urgent diarrhea in the morning. I'll have to go 2 - 4 times and then I'm fine the rest of the day. I had to do something because in the morning when I'm driving I feel I'm not going to make it to a bathroom when the urge comes on. The medication seemed to be working with no common side effects like dizziness, drowsiness or dry mouth, but after three days my stomach felt like it was on fire and I was have sharp pains that would come and go that I never had before taking this anitspasmodic. I was experiencing gurgling, growling sound, and it felt like pulling at times so I stopped the hyoscyamine and after two days I'm feeling better but I still have some intestinal pains. I'm not sure if I should only take half a pill and only on an as needed bases or call my doctor to suggest another type of antispasmodic. The diarrhea stopped but the pains were way too uncomfortable and symptoms I wasn't experiencing before. My doctor said when she prescribed this that if it doesn't help to see a Gastroenterologist doctor and they'd probably do a colonoscopy and take a sample of my intestine, but I think I just have ibs. I appreciate your feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah, Levsin saved my life a few months ago. However well it works, you need to address the underlying issue, your IBS. You said you 'just have IBS'. Well it's serious enough to impact your life. Have you adjusted your diet at all? Eliminated gluten, FODMAPS, etc? Do you know what triggers your diarrhea?


----------

